# Release Notes for iCUE 4.31.168



## CORSAIR_Marcus (6. Dezember 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

Hier könnt ihr die aktuellen Release Notes von iCUE einsehen inkl. download.

*Version 4.31.168

Software Enhancements*


NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4000 series cards have been added for NVIDIA Broadcast support
Resolved an issue with Murals not applying lighting across all RGB fans
*HID Product Enhancements*


Customizing the EQ Switch has been improved by removing the pop-up window that appeared separately from all of the other controls
Resolved an issue with the inability to scroll in certain panels for iCUE NEXUS
*DIY Product Enhancements*


We are aware of an issue with certain AMD platforms causing DDR5 memory detection issues, especially after a Thunderbolt driver update. There is a short-term implementation in this version of iCUE that will resolve the problem but introduces a slight delay of 30 seconds for the memory to appear in iCUE. A more efficient solution will be implemented in the next update and we apologize for the inconvenience.
Improved the editing of the timer for Elite LCD’s gallery feature
Commander Core XT preset fan curves have been for less overall noise
PSU sensors on the Dashboard for HXi will no longer appear in random order
Resolved a hardware lighting issue for all Vengeance RGB memory


----------

